# Riviera Maya Long term rental +6 bedrooms



## Forthella (Aug 13, 2016)

Good evening to all of you reading our post !
We plan to come to Cancun somewhere in October but only after we have a portfolio of houses ready to be seen. We would like to rent a nice house, not furnished, for about three years. Please help us with some reliable realtors. I think any place along the Riviera Maya would be good for us as long as it is affordable, has +6 bedrooms and it is not far away from the beach. No kids, we are a team of 6 IT people and need a nice place to work on our project. We prefer a not furnished house. Thank you in advance , Ella


----------

